# Wichtig: Zukunft Bombenloch Freiburg



## luke (1. Dezember 2006)

hallo liebe leute, heute haben wir uns mit dem besitzer des waldstücks, in dem das bombenloch liegt, getroffen, und es sieht schlecht aus. das forstamt hat ihn gebeten, der fahrerei und v.a. dem bauen von sprüngen ein ende zu setzen, da er im falle einer ernsten verletzung als besitzer privat haftet. damit es trotzdem weitergeht, müssen wir uns an regeln halten. also:
-bitte jegliche art von müll -auch zigarettenstummel- mitnehmen
-keine nägel in lebende bäume schlagen (gell, timo!)
-den baustopp beachten, bis eine lösung gefunden ist
-kein aufgeschichtetes brennholz zum bauen u.ä. verwenden
-nur mit protektoren(!) und helm fahren
-sich nicht überschätzen... (und möglichst nicht verletzen!)

er ist uns bikern wohlgesonnen, also sollten wir sorgsam mit seinem grundstück umgehen, damit es in zukunft erhalten bleibt. wie gesagt- das forstamt hat ihm geraten, das bl dichtzumachen.
ps: das grosse gap muss leider verändert werden, da es in den augen des besitzers zu riskant ist. wir überlegen uns da noch was.
also, bitte nehmt die regeln ernst, damit wir dort weiterfahren können!!


----------



## marc (1. Dezember 2006)

Baut das Gap als "Table" um...man fliegt deswegen genauso weit und es sieht harmloser aus  für Außenstehende. Das mit den Protektoren ist zwar nett gemeint, aber ist wohl für die Katz, was ich beim letzten durchrollen so an Leutz gesehen hab   Naja, bleibt zu hoffen daß es nicht ausartet.
Vor allem sollte man versuchen nicht noch mehr Werbung zu machen um keine Touristenattraktion draus zu machen. 
Sind nur mal so meine Gedanken..

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich seh eigentlich auch das Problem das Marc angesprochen hat. Wie soll ich bitte Leute davon abhalten da zu fahren, wenn sie keine Protektoren anhaben?!?!? Das Problem ist nur, dass gerade von denen eine Menge da rumrollen, oft nur mit Skateschale auf. 

Hoff mer mal dass sich da ne Lösung finden wird.


----------



## Schleimes (1. Dezember 2006)

in irgendeiner Bike/Mountainbike gab es mal einen Bericht über eure Problematik. Dort wurde geraten, daß der Eigentümer des Geländes einfach Schilder aufstellen soll, damit er aus der Haftungsfrage rauskommt. Zusätzlich einen Zaun außenrum. Ähnlich wie auf Baustellen: "Privatgrund, Betreten verboten, Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder." Wer dann dennoch fährt begeht einen Hausfriedensbruch, der aber nur auf Antrag verfolgt wird. Wenn er Eigentümer kein Interesse an einer Verfolgung hat (sieht ja bei euch so aus), dann könnt ihr auf eigenes Risiko dort fahren. Wenn was passiert: Selbst schuld.

Obiges ist alles Laienhaft. Fragt mal einen Rechtsanwalt, ab dies auch in Baden-Württemberg so ist.

google mal nach "Haftungsausschluß Schild Betreten verboten" oder "Verkehrssicherungspflicht". Du findest viele gleichartige Fälle und Tipps, wie du das ganze für alle legal bekommst. Stichwort Verein gründen.


----------



## waldman (1. Dezember 2006)

verein gründen kann man vergessen.
da dann der vorstand mit seinem kompletten Hab und Gut haftet falls was passiert. dann müsste man alles einzäunen wie die bmx-bahn im dietenbachgelände. das hätte dann mit freeriden nix mehr zu tun.

so wies war ist doch ganz gut wie ich finde. so lange jeder der baut weiß wo die grenze ist und das einem auch gesagt wird !!! klappts ja.
nur weiß man halt nicht wo die grenze ist. ich würde nämlich sogar sagen dass das gap so wie es jetzt sicherer ist wie wenn das gap aufgefüllt wird.
weil jetzt im moment schauts schon recht gefährlich aus, da traut sich so schnell kein anfänger rüber. ist das gap aber aufgeschüttet dann springt da gleich mal ein skateschalen hardtail vollspaten möchtegern freerider drüber und verletzt sich (flughöhe ist ja genug da).

aber gut, was zu gefährlich ist liegt hier wohl nicht im ermessen eines mountainbikers sondern vielmehr im ermessen des förster/waldeigners. dieser hat auch das recht dazu. in good old fu*king germany.  
wieso bin ich nur hier geboren  

mal schaun wies weiter geht.

schilder aufstellen wäre aber schonmal ein anfang. wenns sein muss können die auch durch biker finanziert werden wenn das ein problem ist.
schilder deshalb weil dann evtl mal einige eltern sehen dass das gefährlich ist wenn man sein kind mit seinem viel zu großen scott irgendwas schrott hardtail im loch alleine fahren lässt. alles schon gesehn !!

nur das loch schließen wird kein ausweg sein. dann stehen halt bald an andern Stellen Sprünge. und jetzt ists doch alles schön konzentriert im loch. da muss sich der förster nicht so extreme gedanken machen was sonst noch so alles in den bergen um freiburg stehn könnte.

ich denke es wäre kein problem für die stadt da etwas wie einen haftungsausschluss zu erreichen (beim spielplatz reichen ja auch ganz einfache schilder; oder kennt ihr einen spielverein ??). nur ist das problem dass die bikes im loch reifen habe die breiter sind als 2,1". und da geht dem baden-württemberger politiker einer ab.
komisch ist dass die meisten leute die man im wald trifft anderer meinung sind und es toll finden wenn man ne andre freizeitbeschäftigung gefunden hat als vorm pc zu hocken.
noch viel komischer ist dass es anscheinend unter den politikern weniger solcher leute gibt. denn sonst würde sich evtl mal was in die positive richtung ändern. 
nur weil sich beim staat/land auf politischer ebene nix weiterentwickelt muss dass ja zwingend nicht auch bei anderen dingen (hier biken) sein.

biken is nunmal gefährlich, da gibts keine ausrede.
aber das sind die meisten dinge im leben.

und wenn man was offizielles auf die beine stellen will dann muss man alles ganz penibel planen und vorlegen, zehnmal bewilligen lassen von leuten die keine ahnung von dem haben was sie gerade bewilligen und und und.
ist nur komisch dass es orte gibt an denen es besser funtkioniert wie in freiburg.
da muss man nicht mal weit weg gehn. meist sind es orte die sonst nicht allzu viele einnahmen haben. und da klappts auch.
nur weil wir im schwarzwald viele touristen haben muss man uns bikern ja nicht alles verbieten.

ich könnt noch ewig weiterschreiben, das bringt aber nix da eh total ungegliedert mein text  

also hoffe ich auf den dialog mit dem waldeigner und unsrem förster. und vor allem hoffe ich auf eine lösung mit der alle parteien zufrieden sind.


----------



## kingofdirt (3. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

war heut mal da mir das ganze anschauen (fahren geht ja nach Schulter OP noch ne weile nicht..).
Sieht echt ganz cool aus was da so passiert ist übers Jahr!

Hoffe natürlich das wir da weiter fahren können.
Bin in Zähringen aufgewachsen und habe im Loch schon einiges kommen und gehen sehen die letzten 15 Jahre.

Aber natürlich waren auch wieder ein paar jungs ohne Helm und Protektoren unterwegs...

Ich denke es ist sehr wichtig das wenn sachen gebaut werden, dass keine Erde aus den Wegen rausgeholt wird, bzw die Wege kaputt gemacht oder behindert werden. Wenn sich ein Wanderer den Fuß umknickt wegen nem Loch aufm Weg ist das geschrei gross!

Sehr cool fand ich auch den Müllsack den jemand aufgehängt hat. Muss natürlich auch gelehrt werden  ;-)  Obwohl es echt kein Thema sein sollte sein eigenen Müll mitzunehmen!!!
(war heute aber zu fuß da sonst hätte ich Müllmann gespielt)

Es ist auf jeden Fall spitze dass kommunikation mit dem Waldbesitzter besteht!
Dann sollten wir das mit ein paar kompromissen hinbekomen das alles so bleibt!

Wenn man jemand sieht der ******* baut sollte man das demjenigen halt auf jeden fall auch sagen!
Bedenkt halt immer es ist nicht euer Wald! Dort wurde schon so viel über all die Jahre geduldet - sollten wir das auch noch schaffen!


----------



## Shor (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Freeride-Gemeinde!
Ich freue mich über soviele positive und motivierte Antwort auf Lukas Schreiben. Ich habe sie mir alle durch gelesen und bin überzeugt das wir mit vernünftigen kompromissen einen guten Weg finden werden. Wir werden auf jeden Fall mit dem Pächter in Verbindung bleiben und uns noch mit dem Forstamt auseinandersetzen. Da wir uns auch um die Sicherheit der Fahrer und Fahrinen gedanken machen bitten wir darum, grosse Verenderungen an Sprüngen, Landungen usw.... abstand zuhalten. Auserdem wäre es gut wenn ihr, uns unterichtet wenn der Bau einer Holzkonstruktion an steht damit wir uns gegebenen falls mit dem Pächter  in Verbindung setzten. Für ein OK. Ich möchte niehmandem den Spass verderben aber wir brauchen eine gute Lösung und darum brauchen wir eure Hilfe. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Paco  "[email protected]"
2 Vorstand 
Freakrider-Freiburg e.V.

PS. Schaut doch mal auf der Seite vorbei " www.redhotpussyproduction.de"
Da gibt es ein Paar Bilder aus dem Bombenloch, ein Video u. geile Kajak-Action.


----------



## MartinFörster (10. Dezember 2006)

Klar kann man die Leute nicht davon abhalten, wenn sie ohne protektoren da rumgurksen. Aber zumindest darauf hinweisen und die Situation verständlich machen. Ich denke das die meisten schon daran interessiert sind, weiter im BL fahren zu können. Ansonsten klingt das doch alles schon mal ganz gut... Ich meine es gibt ganz andere Zeitgenossen, die mit dem ganzen schon lang und ohne widerrede schluss gemacht hätten... Cooler Förster sag ich da nur!! 

Bin mir sicher, das da eine Lösung gefunden wird, und wir noch lang im BL rumhüpfen können...


----------



## Janne4ever (16. Dezember 2006)

Wie siehts denn im Monet aus im Loch? kann man fahren? 
Schnee scheints ja noch keinen zu haben in Deutschland. 
Bin ab Montag drei Wochen in Fr bei meinen Eltern und will aufjedenfall mal in Zähringen vorbeischauen.


----------



## blackforest (16. Dezember 2006)

Heut mittag hats so ausgesehen :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3273215&postcount=387

Solangs nicht schneit sollte man also fahren können.


----------



## Phil85 (16. Dezember 2006)

JA war lustig heute und Janne endlich kannste mal wieder auf dein hobel sitzen ,-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne4ever (16. Dezember 2006)

Jo endlich wieder ! obwohl schnee zum boarden ja auch net schelcht wär aber es gibt ja noch die Schweiz !


----------



## Shor (17. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen Leute!
Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das ein so toller Morgen ist. Gestern habe ich (bzw. der Lukas)wieder eine nette Mail von einem Fahrer  aus Freiburg bekommen, der anscheinend noch immer nicht begriffen hat um was es im B-loch geht. 
In der Mail standen so Sachen wie:
1.) Wir sollen doch den Administrator bitten, das Thema aus dem Forum zu entfernen.

2.) Wir würden uns mit dem Thema unbeliebt im Forum machen.
Dazu kann ich nur sagen: "ist mir doch wurst ob der eine oder andere mich nicht leiden kann"! SORRY ist aber leider so. Man kann es nun mal nicht allen recht machen.

3.) Wir wären die letzten die was im B-loch zu sagen hätten.
Um das all für alle mal klar zu stellen. Lieber schreiber, der die nette Mail an Lukas geschickt hat: Du hast dort ganz bestimmt auch nichts zu melden, alles klar?! Genau so wenig wie wir auch. Ich reite nicht gerne drauf rum, aber wenn wir nichts unternommen hätten wäre das loch vom Besitzer unfahrbar gemacht worden. "Es ist ein PRIVAT-Grundstück"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Begreift endlich dass wir im spiessigen Deutschland und nicht in Canada oder den USA wohnen.

4.) Desweiteren, lieber schreiber der Mail an Lukas, hab ich dich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal im Loch gesehen. Also frag ich mich wer sich hier so auf-
 spielt als wäre es sein Jagdrevier?! Wobei das für mich keine Rolle spielt wer wann zuerst da war. Totaler Schwachsinn!!!!!!

5.) Zudem hab ich keine Ahnung was Michael und ich dir getan haben. Zumal der Michi keiner Fliege was zuleide tun könnte.  

6.) der Bericht hier im Forum hat nichts damit zu tun, dass immer mehr Leute dahin kommen. ( KENNST DU ALLE, DIE DORT FAHREN UND MÜSSEN WIR DICH UM ERLAUBNIS BITTEN?) Alls ich vor 3 1/2 Jahren hier hin kam, wusste ich innerhalb von 2 Wochen wo das Loch ist und ich komme aus dem Saarland. Denn der Weg der von oben kommt ist eine offizielle MTB-Strecke. Jeder Biker kennt das Loch von Offenburg bis nach Lörrach und wahrscheinlich noch weiter.

NOCHMAL: Wir möchten keinen Streit mit irgendwelchen Fahren oder anderen. Wir treiben den selben Sport, ob einer erst anfängt zu droppen oder schon alles im Loch springt. Wir alle haben klein angefangen und unser Ziel ist es das ganze sicher zu gestalten. Für den Besitzer, damit er nicht angepisst werden kann (wegen der Haftung) und für uns Biker. Wir wohnen hier in Freiburg im Schwarzwald und es ist sau schade das wir bei so einer geilen Gegend keine offizielle Strecke haben.  Ausser in Todtnau und die Rollerstrecke. Also helft uns oder haltet euch bitte raus und legt uns keine Steine in den Weg. Haben mit dem Forstamt kontakt aufgenommen und werden dranbleiben.
PS: Bin für jedes Persönliche gespräch bereit und man kann mich auch im Still Ill in der Turmstrasse 16 FR.  aufsuchen wenn ich denn nicht meinen Freien tag habe.  Schickt mir doch dann einfach ne Mail.  "Paco -h @web.de"

Also: GO RIDE
Paco

Ein Treffen wird im neuen Jahr auch  anstehen im Loch. Werde noch das genauen Datum bekannt geben.


----------



## LilKid (19. Dezember 2006)

Hey ich will jetzt anfangen mit fahren komm auch aus Freiburg und wollte mal fragen ob ihr im Bombenloch auch etwas gutes zum anfangen habt. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand antwortet
LilKid


----------



## blackforest (19. Dezember 2006)

Also wenn du wirklich komplett Anfänger bist würde ich nicht direkt ins Bombenloch gehen. Es hat zwar auch ein paar kleinere Sachen, aber für Anfänger finde ich es nicht ideal da.

Geh dich lieber erstmal normal auf Trails radeln, um ein Gefühl für dein Rad zu bekommen. Ne gute Adresse um anzufangen und sich an das springen ranzutasten ist sicher auch die BMX-Bahn im Dietenbachpark.


----------



## LilKid (19. Dezember 2006)

Hey danke für die schnelle antwort ich denke ich werd einfach mal forbeischauen  
vielleicht findet sich ja was.
PS. Blutiger anfänger bin ich nicht 
LilKid


----------



## Gero (20. Dezember 2006)

@ shor: wenn ich/wir dir irgendwie helfen können gerne, - das loch liegt mir, auch wenn ich nicht mehr fahre doch noch sehr am herz, und vielen "unseren" freeridern aus dem verein sicher auch. 

ich denke die wenigsten hier kennen das "loch" so lange wie ich und vor allem wie einige unserer mitglieder....

auch wenn wir jetzt fast nur noch in unserem dirtpark aktiv sind ist es trotzdem von starkem interesse auch andere gute spots am leben zu erhalten, und der krater gehört in meinen augen zu DEM spot schlechthin in fr...

also, einfach melden....

gruß gero

-> "cheffe" vom dirtpark freiburg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (22. Dezember 2006)

ich denk nicht dass sie das loch endgültig schließen wollen. wie denn auch ? 
kann ja alles wieder aufgebaut werden (falls sie es einfach nur unfahrbar machen wollen). und einzäunen geht nicht da ein offizieller mountainbiketrail "durch" geht.
auch werden sie wissen dass die sprünge und drops dann einfach irgendwo anders gebaut werden. ist ja kein problem. guerilla-taktik  

eigentümer und förster wollen halt nicht dass es zu krass wird, was ich auch verstehn kann.


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (8. Januar 2007)

hi 

stehts so ******** ums bombenloch krass......... hätte ich nich gedacht war schon länger nimma da aba bei dem (10 grad) winter gehe ich am wochenende hin kannst ja mit lukas sorry das ich net angerufen hab am wochenende , aber warst ja eh mit noah un co fahren oder. Jedenfalls melde ich mich un das mit regeln is meine rede.....

ride always !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackforest (9. Januar 2007)

Ich würd mal gern von denen, die mit dem Besitzer in Kontakt stehen wissen, was die Schilder hier zu bedeuten haben die seit kurzem im Bombenloch hängen???????

Gern auch per PM. Ich verstehs ja wenn der Besitzer sich vor Klagen schützen will, aber die Schilder sagen ja eigentlich, dass das Radeln nicht mehr erlaubt ist (was es vorher natürlich auch nicht war.)


----------



## Gero (9. Januar 2007)

na prost... super news.....


----------



## marc (11. Januar 2007)

So ein Zettel kann jeder ausdrucken. Solange da nicht steht WER das verbietet würd mich das überhaupt nicht jucken. Ich denk eher daß sich da jemand ein Scherz macht...

Und dann noch was in eigener Sache:

- letztes WE hätte es einen Beinahe Unfall gegeben. Zwei Möchtegern Downhiller in voller Montur meinten auf einem schmalen Weg volle Socke an zwei Kleinkindern vorbeirasen zu müssen. Der Vater konnte nicht mal mehr reagieren....Jungs (und ich hoffe mal daß es niemand aus der FR-Ecke ist mit denen ich als fahre) mal bissl Kopf einschalten. Wir haben schon genug Negativ Image ducrh irgendwelche schwarzen Schafe. Muß das sein?
Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren hier und bisher ohne Ärger oder Personen erschrecken...und bin auch net langsam. Aber wenn ich Leute sehe dann wird gebremst. Basta. Wer das nicht draufhat hat sein Bike nicht im Griff.

Gruß marc


----------



## waldman (11. Januar 2007)

jetz mal meine meinung zu dem schild (falls sie jemand interessiert  ):
das schild wird schon vom waldeigner sein.
nur so lang er nix abbreisst was im und ums loch steht denke ich dass er nur erreichen möchte dass man ihn nicht verklagen kann. und das müsste mit dem schild erledigt sein.
Der Waldeigner weiß dass dort immer welche fahren und ein paar von denen die fahren auch bauen werden. und ob da jetz ein schild steht interessiert mich persönlich ziemlich wenig.
So kann ihm niemandem ans beim pissen wenns ihn auf die fresse gelegt hat. Und das ist auch gut so.
Also mal abwarten. Der Eigentümer sollt vielleicht noch ein richtiges Schild drucken lassen (weil in good old germany ist das jetzige sicher nicht rechtskräftig).

also, schaufel ind hand. äh, walking stöcke meinte ich.


----------



## Gero (11. Januar 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> jetz mal meine meinung zu dem schild (falls sie jemand interessiert  ):
> das schild wird schon vom waldeigner sein.
> nur so lang er nix abbreisst was im und ums loch steht denke ich dass er nur erreichen möchte dass man ihn nicht verklagen kann. und das müsste mit dem schild erledigt sein.
> Der Waldeigner weiß dass dort immer welche fahren und ein paar von denen die fahren auch bauen werden. und ob da jetz ein schild steht interessiert mich persönlich ziemlich wenig.
> ...



nicht mal das schild würde ihm das geringste helfen wenn sich da jemand ablegt und ihn tatsächlich verklagen würde! was meint ihr warum die stadt die bahn dicht gemacht hat OBWOHL da drei schilder standen?


----------



## luke (11. Januar 2007)

ja die schilder sind vom besitzer aber irgend ein penner von biker oder wanderer hat sie abgerissen. das ist ganz sicher nicht hilfreich und wenn es ein biker war nur ein schnitt ins eigene fleisch. natürlich helfen die schilder nicht viel

@gero: wie läuft das im schlammi mit der haftung? da kann ja eigentlich auch jeder fahren!


----------



## Gero (11. Januar 2007)

luke schrieb:


> ja die schilder sind vom besitzer aber irgend ein penner von biker oder wanderer hat sie abgerissen. das ist ganz sicher nicht hilfreich und wenn es ein biker war nur ein schnitt ins eigene fleisch. natürlich helfen die schilder nicht viel
> 
> @gero: wie läuft das im schlammi mit der haftung? da kann ja eigentlich auch jeder fahren!




stimmt, wenns hard auf hard kommen würde wäre wohl auch wieder der besitzer dran, nicht die pächter, bin aber nicht sicher, müsste das echt mal mit nem anwalt klären...

die schilder abzureißen war echt keine gute idee.... hausfriedensbruch und sachbeschädigung... ^^

hier sollten einige mal etwas weiter als einen zentimeter denken, aber das kann man wohl von gewissen hirnlosen kollegen nicht erwarten... traurige welt....


----------



## waldman (11. Januar 2007)

es rennen so viele deppen rum da wars nur eine frage der zeit bis es jemand abreisst.  

da müssen einfach richtige schilder hin, einbetoniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (12. Januar 2007)

hi leutz 

hey was für penner machen dauernd so was wie schilder abreissen sin die bescheuert oder????? kann ja wohl nich sein !!!!!! wann zuletzt haste mit dem besitzer gesprochen ????? @ LUKE

ride always


----------



## Shor (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo und schönen guten tag!

1) Was sollen die Fragen:"Was haben die Schilder zu bedeuten"?
ÄÄhhmmm hallo!? Was denkt Ihr den was die bedeuten sollen ?  Wir hoffen das wir nicht komplett verschissen haben beim Pächter.

2) Ja wir stehen in kontagt mit dem Mann aber es waren jetzt auch die feiertage und der ganze schrott. Das für mich heist das ich seit 4 Wochen, 6Tage die Woche arbeite und versuche das trotzdem auf die reie zu kriegen. Lukas und Lutz waren auch zeitlich eingeschränkt. Wir machen das nicht hauptberuflich, hier mit dem ganzen Scheiss.

3) Guerilla taktig ist total behämmert und bringt garnichts ausser noch mehr Ärger.

4) Wir dachten uns und  auch nach einigen Schreiben hier aus dem Forum das wir uns mal im Loch alle treffen sollten um mal klar Text zu reden. 
Wir dachten da an den 21.01. das ist ein Sonntag um 15 Uhr im Loch. 
Schickt mir doch bitte ne Mail wer kommt damit wir nicht gegebenenfalls nur zu dritt oder zu viert da stehn und blöde in die Luft kucken.  DANKE !

MFG
PACO


----------



## blackforest (12. Januar 2007)

Shor schrieb:


> Hallo und schönen guten tag!
> 
> 1) Was sollen die Fragen:"Was haben die Schilder zu bedeuten"?
> ÄÄhhmmm hallo!? Was denkt Ihr den was die bedeuten sollen ?  Wir hoffen das wir nicht komplett verschissen haben beim Pächter.
> ...



Naja, auf den Schildern stand nix, was bisher nicht auch schon gegolten hätte. Fahren irgendwo im Wald ist verboten, Schanzen bauen sowieso. Bisher wurde das geduldet. Will sich der Besitzer mit den Schildern also nur versicherungstechnisch absichern, was wohl absolut in unserem interesse wäre? Oder will er wirklich die MTBer aus seinem Wald bekommen?!? Das wäre wohl weniger in unserem Interesse.

Fahren auf Singletrails ist ja im Schwarzwald auch verboten, und trotz massenhaft Schildern auf em Rosskopf hält sich keiner dran. Guerilla-Technik mag blöd sein, aber sie funktioniert.


----------



## Gero (12. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Naja, auf den Schildern stand nix, was bisher nicht auch schon gegolten hätte. Fahren irgendwo im Wald ist verboten, Schanzen bauen sowieso. Bisher wurde das geduldet. Will sich der Besitzer mit den Schildern also nur versicherungstechnisch absichern, was wohl absolut in unserem interesse wäre? Oder will er wirklich die MTBer aus seinem Wald bekommen?!? Das wäre wohl weniger in unserem Interesse.
> 
> Fahren auf Singletrails ist ja im Schwarzwald auch verboten, und trotz massenhaft Schildern auf em Rosskopf hält sich keiner dran. Guerilla-Technik mag blöd sein, aber sie funktioniert.



das funktioniert an so einem spot aber nicht! ich wette wenn er die schnauze voll hat ist es nur eine frage der zeit dass er den grund und boden zu ablagerungszwecken von aushub verpachtet, da bekommt er gut geld für und danach gibts kein loch mehr, so einfach ist das. ich hab das schon an einem anderen sehr feinen spot in fr erlebt wo sehr viel arbeit und herzblut drin hing... heut ist da nur noch ebener boden und einige milionen m3 mehr dreck und zum fahren völlig uninteressant....

oder beispiel bahn, da hats auch nichts gebracht.... bagger und planierraupen sind schnell.... zu schnell....

nochmal, die schilder helfen GAR NICHTS wenn er ne klage am hals hat! er kann sich damit gegen nichts absichern!


----------



## blackforest (12. Januar 2007)

Gero schrieb:


> das funktioniert an so einem spot aber nicht! ich wette wenn er die schnauze voll hat ist es nur eine frage der zeit dass er den grund und boden zu ablagerungszwecken von aushub verpachtet, da bekommt er gut geld für und danach gibts kein loch mehr, so einfach ist das. ich hab das schon an einem anderen sehr feinen spot in fr erlebt wo sehr viel arbeit und herzblut drin hing... heut ist da nur noch ebener boden und einige milionen m3 mehr dreck und zum fahren völlig uninteressant....
> 
> oder beispiel bahn, da hats auch nichts gebracht.... bagger und planierraupen sind schnell.... zu schnell....
> 
> nochmal, die schilder helfen GAR NICHTS wenn er ne klage am hals hat! er kann sich damit gegen nichts absichern!




Deshalb war hinter der Guerilla-Technik auch ein Smiley.

Genau aufgrund deines letzten Arguments wäre es interessant für uns zu wissen, was der Pächter mit den Schildern bezwecken wollte. Und da es Leute gibt die mit ihm in Kontakt stehen hab ich die Frage hier gepostet.


----------



## Gero (12. Januar 2007)

evtl. glaubt er ja allen ernstes daran dass sich jemand an die schilder halten würde...  rechtlich würde es ihm jedenfalls nicht weiterhelfen. wie an der bahn wunderbar zu beobachten war.... :-(


----------



## blackforest (12. Januar 2007)

Es wäre doch für uns alle das beste, wenn die Schilder die Wirkung haben die er sich erhofft. Nämlich, dass man nicht mehr Menschen mit Aldirädern und ohne Helme dort antrifft. 

Die Frage ist nur, ob er damit wirklich uns Radler dort weghaben will? Oder ob er sich nur ein bischen absichern will?


----------



## Gero (12. Januar 2007)

im schlammy wars nur die sicherheit dem besitzer gegenüber, wobei das auch nur augenwischerei war im endeffekt, - jetzt gibts dort auch wieder allergrößte probleme, - allerdings nicht mit dem besitzer sondern mit irgendwelchen ämtern wegen den baulichen veränderungen dort... ^^

ich hab noch kein schlüssiges lösungsbild im kopf wie man das lösen könnte dort...


----------



## waldman (12. Januar 2007)

Shor schrieb:


> Hallo und schönen guten tag!
> 
> 1) Was sollen die Fragen:"Was haben die Schilder zu bedeuten"?
> ÄÄhhmmm hallo!? Was denkt Ihr den was die bedeuten sollen ?  Wir hoffen das wir nicht komplett verschissen haben beim Pächter.
> ...



komm mal wieder von deim hohen ross runter. ist ja nicht mit anzusehn.
ich find es gut dass ihr in verbindung steht mit dem pächter und da was regeln wollt. nur deshalb musst du dich nicht für was besseres halten. versteh mich nicht falsch ich möchte auch dass das mitm loch in ordnung kommt. aber dein post kommt schon arg arrogant rüber.

wird am besten sein wenn wir uns alle ganz unvoreingenommen im loch treffen. so wie ihr es vorhabt. find ich ne gute idee dann sieht man sich mal und versteht sich nicht immer falsch.

das mit der guerilla taktik ist im loch nicht anwendbar da es ja ein stationärer spot ist. was ja im widerspruch zu guerilla steht.  

kommen förster und waldeigner eigentlich auch zu dem Treffem im Loch ?
weil wenn wir biker untereinander "klartext" (was immer das bedeuten soll  ) reden bringt das uns ja mit unserem problem nicht wirklich weiter. außer dass wir uns gegenseitig mal kennen lernen wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab.

gruß
ansgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (12. Januar 2007)

Gero schrieb:


> im schlammy wars nur die sicherheit dem besitzer gegenüber, wobei das auch nur augenwischerei war im endeffekt, - jetzt gibts dort auch wieder allergrößte probleme, - allerdings nicht mit dem besitzer sondern mit irgendwelchen ämtern wegen den baulichen veränderungen dort... ^^
> 
> ich hab noch kein schlüssiges lösungsbild im kopf wie man das lösen könnte dort...



Ich kenne auch fürs Loch keine schlüssige Lösung. Wie sollte die denn aussehen?? Ich hoffe dass mir der Paco&Co das dann am Sonntag mal sagen. Momentan fände ich es nämlich am besten einfach Gras drüber wachsen zu lassen. Der Förster vergissts wieder und wir können weiterradeln.

Ansonsten gilt wie überall in B-W: Solang mein nicht direkt Geld damit machen kann ists verboten.


----------



## Shor (12. Januar 2007)

Servus Leute!
Also, lieber waldmann es tut mir leid wenn es so aussah oder sieht als wär ich der ober arogante voll spack. war nicht meine absicht und bin ich  auch nicht glaub ich... . wir haben nur im laufe der ganzen sache echt doofe mails bekommen und irgend wann blatzt der kragen.es ist ja nicht so als hätte ich nicht noch ne job, 6 tage die woche und nur einen tag enrgie und zeit zum rad fahren. puuhh da können die nerfen dann schon mal durch gehen.  naja, auf jeden fall möchten wir uns nicht das loch unter den nagel reissen. wir möchten nur ne gute lösung und das ganze ausbauen in der zukunf . auch wenn es einige nerfen schweiss und rückschläge kostet. also, dann würde ich sagen wir treffen uns am 21.....

Gruss
Paco


----------



## waldman (12. Januar 2007)

jop meine meinung.
einfach treffen und über die ganze sach mitm loch reden. bringt ja sonst nix


----------



## Gero (29. Januar 2007)

wie liefs denn nu? gibts was neues? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## waldman (30. Januar 2007)

lief super.
waren alle einer meinung.
dass man ebens loch unbedingt erhalten sollte.
was wir schaffen werden.  
und sonst das übliche: 
-niemand darf ohne helm fahren
-keine baumarkt-aldi-sonstwas-räder
-keine Kinder ohne Eltern
-auf gar keinen Fall Müll liegen lassen (Flaschen, Bierdeckel, usw)
-vor was größeres gebaut wird Absprache mit dem Waldeigner (was mich persönlich am meisten stört; da es dann nix mehr mit "free"ride zu tun hat. ist aber halt auch arg vermessen von mir zu denken dass man in deutschland "einfach so" was eigenständig machen kann)

wenn ich noch was vergessen oder was falsches geschrieben hab bitte hier reinposten.
sonst hat man sich endlich mal kennengelernt und ausgesprochen.

verpasst hast eigentlich sonst nichts wichtiges.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (30. Januar 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> ...
> -keine baumarkt-aldi-sonstwas-räder
> ....



auch keine kanadischen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (30. Januar 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> auch keine kanadischen?



auf gar keinen fall.
also hättest dir mal besser kein rocky gekauft


----------



## Racer86 (30. Januar 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> auch keine kanadischen?



doch kanadische schon, nur keine die ausgegossen sind


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (31. Januar 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> auf gar keinen fall.
> also hättest dir mal besser kein rocky gekauft



Die Schweisser sind viel bärtiger als die von Devinci! Und haben schönere Flanellhemden an.


----------



## Janne4ever (31. Januar 2007)

War denn der Waldbesitzer auch da ?


----------



## waldman (31. Januar 2007)

nein, leider nicht.
es waren nur biker da.


----------



## waldman (31. Januar 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Die Schweisser sind viel bärtiger als die von Devinci! Und haben schönere Flanellhemden an.



da muss ich dir recht geben. devinci kommt ja aus quebec. da haben sich selbst die kanadier voll an den zustand der zivilisation angepasst


----------



## marc (1. Februar 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> ...devinci kommt ja aus quebec...



werden aber dann mit Mafiageld bezahlt,oder? weil der Name is ja net grad Canada-Style ;-)


----------



## waldman (1. Februar 2007)

denk scho.

de mafia hat doch überall die finger drin.


----------



## marc (1. Februar 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> denk scho.
> 
> de mafia hat doch überall die finger drin.




so wie dei Avatar


----------



## waldman (3. Februar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> so wie dei Avatar



haha, du olde drreggsau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkekz (15. September 2009)

ma so ne frage kann mir einer soagn wo genau sich dsa bombenloch befindet?


----------



## MarkusL (18. September 2009)

Killerkekz schrieb:


> ma so ne frage kann mir einer soagn wo genau sich dsa bombenloch befindet?


 
In Zähringen die Straße Richtung Gasthaus "Zähringer Burg". Ein paar hundert Meter nach dem "Ortsende" auf der linke Seite. Augen aufhalten, dann siehts man's.


----------



## Killerkekz (18. September 2009)

ok danke


----------



## Killerkekz (20. September 2009)

gibs da auch ein straßen namen in der nähe oder ne haus numer als anhaltspunkt?? ( ich wohn erst seit einem jahr in der umgebung)


----------



## Krischaan (21. September 2009)

Killerkekz schrieb:


> gibs da auch ein straßen namen in der nähe oder ne haus numer als anhaltspunkt?? ( ich wohn erst seit einem jahr in der umgebung)



Das ist im Wald, am Baum Nr. 57 links 

Scherz beiseite: Straße Richtung Zähringerburg,
irgendwann lässt du das letzte Haus hinter dir,
Nach ein paar hundert Metern kommt von rechts ein kleiner Weg und quert die Straße. Den fährst du links rein. Verläuft dann ein paar Meter parallel oberhalb der Straße. Nach einem S zuerst links, dann rechts, ist es für dich an der Zeit dein Vorderrad Richtung Hang einzuschlagen. Dürftest dann auch schon die ersten Installationen sehen. Ein paar Meter oberhalb erschließt sich einem dann auch der Name Bombenloch.

Viel Spaß (und Erfolg),
Krischan


----------



## Killerkekz (21. September 2009)

ok danke werd mich dann mal auf die suche machen


----------



## sap (28. März 2011)

der Thread staubt schon ein wenig, aber ich krame ihn mal hervor:
ein paar Fragen, aus aktuellem Interesse...
...wie siehts dort gerade aus?
...fährt hier noch jemand regelmäßig dort?
...ist das dort Privatwald oder Staats-/Komunalwald?

Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Utopie da gerade dabei ist, aber mit Verein usw. könnte man das Thema Haftung ja ein Stück weit klären. Habe nix Konkretes im Sinn, suche nur nach Spielplätzen, um meine Spielwiesen zu erweitern. War bisher reiner Trailrider, würde aber gerne mal dort spielen/probieren gehen. Nur wenn man dann sofort eins auf den Sack bekommt, wäre der Reiz eben auf Dauer nicht so dolle..


----------



## CrazyD (5. April 2011)

Bin neu  Also mit dem Downhill Biken und hier im Forum wohne auch FR nähe hab auch schon en bike ausrüstung kommt bald...würde mich freuen da auch mal hinzugehen auch wenn ich anfänger bin, naja fahrad fahren kann ich in wäldern xD könnt euch ja mal melden und soo 
Lerne auch gern von anderen Fahrern ....solange sie höfflich sind, denn wenn ich eins hasse ist es unfreundliche leute.


----------



## norcobitch94 (29. April 2011)

als anfänger im bombenloch rumgurken?
dann lieber rossi =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrazyD (3. Mai 2011)

Ja da Fahr ich imoment auch mit en paar aus freiburg ab und zu.
Wollte es mir halt auch mal anschauen xD


----------



## gibb3n (6. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand mal Lust demnächst im BL fahren zu gehen? ich war jetzt 2-3 Mal dort, bin sonst eig. so trail-freeride orientiert und fänds natürlich cool wenn mir jemand bischen was zeigen könnte. Das größte Problem für mich ist, dass man bei den Kickern alles sieht nur nicht wo man hinfährt /fliegt. Lange Sprünge oder tiefere wo ich sehe wo ich hinfliege finde ich nicht so schlimm wie die Flüge ins Niemandsland.
Wäre auch schon froh wenn ein anderer "Neuling" mitkommt, dann kann man sich auch mehr trauen und weiß jmd. könnte noch die 112 wählen


----------



## Max_Power_90 (6. August 2011)

servus, hätte bock auch mal mit zu gehen. war bisher auch 2-3 mal dort. bin aber auch kein pro^^ kannst dich ja mal melden.

Gruß Alex


----------



## nox4x (6. August 2011)

war bis jetzt auch nur 2 mal dort mittlerweile is mein helm futsch ich bin selber noch anfänger aber kann schon behaubten das das bombenloch ziemlich fun macht (vorallem wenn man nicht weit wohnt  ) 
bin bei meinem ersten besuch selber auch hingefallen war aber nicht alleine da so konnte ich mich runterschleppen wärend die anderen mein fahrrad geschoben haben (also ich persönlich geh lieber ein tag später zum arzt als von der bergwacht in krankenhaus gebracht zu werden )


----------

